# Navarre pier



## ja88red (Mar 31, 2013)

I am coming down next Sunday and really want to do some saltwater fishing catch and release is my style unless someone want my fish on the pier. Now my question is what kind of rig would you use and bait? I am getting married and the wife has been so kind to let me fish while she tans lol. I really don't care what I catch I just like fishing. Anyone that can help me out would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome to the PFF!

Maybe you can get a cobia, they have jigs at the pier store


----------



## ja88red (Mar 31, 2013)

GASeminole said:


> Welcome to the PFF!
> 
> Maybe you can get a cobia, they have jigs at the pier store


 I know that the pier shop will point me in the right way with rig and bait selection


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I would say if Spanish and bluefish are running I invest in a few gotcha lures just in case your line breaks they go crazy for them or just walk the pier before you fish to see what is hitting and go from there


----------



## ja88red (Mar 31, 2013)

noodlez94 said:


> I would say if Spanish and bluefish are running I invest in a few gotcha lures just in case your line breaks they go crazy for them or just walk the pier before you fish to see what is hitting and go from there


 Thanks now if I do not want to keep the fish is there someone on the pier that would take them or is that legal for me to give them my fish


----------



## ja88red (Mar 31, 2013)

The gotcha lure is it a plug?


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

If you are just looking for the fight and dont care about eatting. Use a light weight spinning combo 8-10 lb test, get a couple of pompano jigs and tie in a 12 inch piece of 50 lb mono or flouro leader. Throw that out and jig it fast and irradically. You may get spanish or bluefish, but if the hardtails have moved in you will definitely get plenty of those. They are not and eating fish for most people, but they are hard fighters for small fish.

If you just want a tug on the line, that is your best bet in my opinion. 
Have fun and congrats to you and your new bride,
Fisherdad1


----------



## ja88red (Mar 31, 2013)

Fisherdad1 said:


> If you are just looking for the fight and dont care about eatting. Use a light weight spinning combo 8-10 lb test, get a couple of pompano jigs and tie in a 12 inch piece of 50 lb mono or flouro leader. Throw that out and jig it fast and irradically. You may get spanish or bluefish, but if the hardtails have moved in you will definitely get plenty of those. They are not and eating fish for most people, but they are hard fighters for small fish.
> 
> If you just want a tug on the line, that is your best bet in my opinion.
> Have fun and congrats to you and your new bride,
> Fisherdad1


 Thank you for the info


----------



## ja88red (Mar 31, 2013)

I hope to run into a few nice people while I am fishing that will show me some tricks and point me in the right way


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Asia Like It*

Check with a few of the Asians, they will probably take them off your hands. Nothing racial, they just know what to do with a wider range of fish types.


----------



## ja88red (Mar 31, 2013)

ok well whoever wants my fish can have them all I want is a picture


----------



## ja88red (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a penn reel hooked up on a 8ft pole so I am ready for a fight


----------

